# Buying Do Do Chesteze



## barsnack (Mar 12, 2011)

Tried sainsburys and few local chemists but none seem to stock them anymore, do boots stock them or any other places i can get them


----------



## energize17 (Jul 25, 2009)

Boots

Superdrug

Local pharmacies


----------



## bighead1985 (Dec 31, 2010)

Ive personally only heard people mention Boots when talking about Chesteze, maybe else where but a different name?


----------



## Addoctor Magnus (Nov 18, 2008)

It needs to be a supermarket with a pharmacy service - tends to be the huge ones in centres of towns. There's a Sainsburys and a Tesco near me, both sell chesteze in their pharmacies


----------



## nightshiftboy (Apr 26, 2011)

If there isn't a Boots near by you can order them off the boots website on the net, only one pack at a time though unfortunately, delivery is pretty quick and no face to face questions either.


----------



## Guest (Jun 22, 2011)

asda also sells it


----------



## bally (Feb 15, 2009)

barsnack said:


> Tried sainsburys and few local chemists but none seem to stock them anymore, do boots stock them or any other places i can get them


COOP pharms do

on line pharms are cheaper


----------



## Smitch (Dec 29, 2008)

Bought it from boots before, over the pharmacy counter.


----------

